

Examples of exceptional C#? - Ramp_

It is often said that reading and studying well written code can improve your own ability to write good code.<p>What are some examples of exceptionally well written C# code or the names of people who&#x27;s code should be read?<p>(As an aside, any links\tips\techniques people have for finding excellent code in other languages are also appreciated but I&#x27;m primarily interested in C# examples specifically at the moment.)
======
davismwfl
What area of C# are you specifically interested in (Language features, coding
standards, asp.net, web services, database code)? And are you tied to an older
release of C# or the latest?

I would also suggest you can learn as much if not more from poorly written
code as you can from exceptional code. Knowing what and why not to do
something is almost more important in my opinion.

No matter wouldn't hurt to look at
[http://aspnet.codeplex.com/](http://aspnet.codeplex.com/) where Microsoft has
open sourced a number of things. I won't say they are all great examples, but
it can't hurt to start there.

Also, check out dapper (by stackoverflow), again I am not claiming it is
exceptional code but it is super powerful within a small footprint.

If you are wanting opinions on coding standards and what makes code usable,
maintainable, legible etc that is slightly different than solid code that
works. I say this because I have seen code that just rocks and never fails,
but I would never suggest anyone follow it as a template to writing
exceptional code. Make sense?

~~~
Ramp_
I suppose I'm looking for a small-medium sized project with an elegant
architecture/design including correct use of exception handlers, inheritance,
class factories etc. I'm not bound by any particular version of C# or any
particular area, I suppose I am coming from a coding standards point of view
rather than the nitty-gritty. Elegant, re-usable, correct, maintainable and
also aesthetically pleasing (readable) is what I'm looking for.

